
Bats and Viruses - Kaibeezy
https://www.bats.org.uk/about-bats/bats-and-disease/bats-and-viruses
======
Kaibeezy
_Bats have some distinctive life-history traits which may be relevant to
understanding why they are reservoirs of these viruses, including the fact
that they form the largest known mammalian aggregations. The fact that in
general they don’t succumb to viral disease suggests adaptations of the immune
system. One of the most interesting recent suggestions is that daily flight,
which elevates metabolism and body temperature analogous to a fever, provides
a selective force for coexistence with viral parasites._

